# Mod Stock Exhuast!!!!



## STI GUY (Oct 28, 2006)

YOU WANT TO TAKE YOUR EXHUAST TO THE NEXT LEVEL?

THIS IS WHAT MY PLANS ARE:

take off stock mufflers, heat them up and get the metal walls inside nice and hot!!

Take a nice drill and drill some small holes into the exhuast walls for more flow and more ***GURGLE**...I WILL POST UP PIX AND STUFF AND IF IT WORKS OUT GOOD I WILL WRITE UP A HOW TO!

ANYONE HAVE ANY PREDICTIONS FOR OUTCOME.arty: 

AND PLEASE HAVE AN OPEN MIND ABOUT NEW IDEAS CUZ IF WORX THE ONLY ONE THAT GTS HURT IS YOU!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Try this:

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/879/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/2429


----------

